
The story of a true UX tool - juliushuijnk
https://medium.com/proof-of-concept/the-story-of-a-true-ux-tool-201eef18350c
======
juliushuijnk
Progress on my UX tool prototype (that uses text commands to update
wireframes) About impact of context on scenarios, and about the story of
TrueUX itself.

Previous article was temporarily on front-page.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15346366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15346366)

